# FR: from <day> to <day>



## kate123

from friday to sunday

---->do you use dés for this?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

de vendredi à dimanche


M. H.


----------



## kate123

thank you !


----------



## crilisel

Hi guys,
how can I translattuesdaye:
- from Monday to Tuesday?
- My try: du lundi au samedi
Is that correct?
crilisel


----------



## doodlebugger

It'd be fine except _Tuesday_ is _mardi_!


----------



## crilisel

oh my god!! 
Thank you so much!!!
crilisel


----------



## student traveler

Bonjour, j'ai traduit une phrase, mais je suis ne suis pas certaine de quelles sont les bonnes prépositions à utiliser.


"Est-ce que c'est possible de changer notre réunion *du/de* jeudi, le 12 avril, *à/au* mercredi, le 11 avril?" (Est-ce que j'ai bien placé les virgules?)

Je pense que du - au signifie tous les jours entre les 2. exemple: du lundi au mercredi = lundi, mardi, mercredi

et de - à signifie changer la date - exemple: de lundi à mercredi = mercredi au lieu de lundi.

Si quelqu'un peut me le clarifier, je l'apprécierai vraiment!

Merci!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, la date est mal écrite : jeudi 12 avril, simplement

Ensuite, *de ... à* ou *du ... au*, les 2 sont possibles. *du *= _de + le_, *au *= _à + le_
Il n'y a pas plus de notion d’intervalle dans l'une que dans l'autre.


----------



## student traveler

Merci, atcheque - pour avoir corriger mes virgules et m'avoir expliqué la grammaire!


----------



## student traveler

Alors il n'y a aucune différence dans ce contexte? Aucune convention pour utiliser *de ... à* par rapport à *du ... au*?


----------



## DearPrudence

Je crois que je ne suis pas d'accord.

Je dirais :
"Est-ce que c'est possible/Est-il possible de changer/d'avancer notre réunion *du jeudi 12 avril au mercredi 11 avril ?" 
*"Est-ce que c'est possible/Est-il possible de changer/d'avancer notre réunion *de jeudi 12 avril à mercredi 11 avril ?" 
*(parce qu'avec la date "complète" "jeudi 12 avril", on est obligés de sous-entendre "le jeudi 12 avril", donc, le "de" + "le" deviennent "du". On ne peut pas dire : "on est jeudi 12 avril" mais bien "on est le jeudi 12 avril". Enfin, je vois ça comme ça)

Mais :"Est-ce que c'est possible/Est-il possible de changer/d'avancer notre réunion *de jeudi à mercredi  
*(À, l'inverse, là, il n'y a pas de "le" sous-entendu. On peut dire "on est Ø jeudi.")


----------



## student traveler

Merci, DearPrudence!!  C'est parfaitement clair maintenant!


----------



## yuechu

In this case, I think it would be "de lundi à mardi", right?
(with "du lundi au mardi" meaning "from Mondays to Tuesdays" opposed to "from Monday to Tuesday")

(I could be wrong though..)


----------



## SwissPete

It depends  on the context.

A complete sentence is needed.


----------



## yuechu

But would this not be true in all contexts? (being a basic grammatical structure)
Unless of course the English is incomplete. I think it only changes if there is a "complete date" (or, as said above, with an "s" in English, as in every Monday to Tuesday):
"from Monday September 2nd to Tuesday September 3rd" --> "du lundi 2 september au mardi 3 septembre"
, otherwise, it is without a definite article.


----------

